# how can I stick thermocol for making DIY background? read.



## swapnilk (Jul 14, 2010)

how can I stick thermocol for making DIY background?

actually i wanna make DIY background for my 50 gallon fish tank..I've read it on various and many posts that to make it with styrofoam!!!
but I couldn't find it at market!
I'm from india..so may be the people in india called it with something different name!

so that I've decided to make it with thermocol...but silicone doesn't stick together!
after it drys..if you try to separate them they will get separate!
now my question is will it stay together after coating of cement???

is styrofoam stay together like glass stay by silicone?
do styrofoam have any other name??

pls help What to do???
any other ideas or suggestion??

here are some pics of my 50 gallon tank! tell me howz that..
I've 2 blood parrots! and planning to add more!
pls reply soon!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

In many countries, styrene is foamed to create a lightweight plastic material for building insulation board, packing peanuts, insulated shipping boxes, and picnic/beer coolers. Hence, styrofoam. Apparently in India, expanded polyethylene is used instead. And it's called possibly Rynofoam or Thermocol. Using PVC solvent for plastic water pipes should glue the pieces together. They may melt slightly when the solvent is applied, so each part will have to be pushed firmly together and slightly wiggled until they set.

http://thermocolpacking.com/

Or you can sew them together with nylon yarn and the appropriate yarn needles. The yarn will actually help hold the cement coating in place, just as similar materials do in stucco.


----------



## swapnilk (Jul 14, 2010)

yah thanx!!!
now here is another problem....
now the water proof color cement doesn't stay on thermocol!
how can i make it to stay???

I've put cement on thermocol but after it dries,if i try to get it off it falls down!!!
[srry for poor English , coz it's my 2nd language!]


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You might need to cover the background with stucco lath for the cement to hold. Traditional metal stucco lath would not work. It would rust underwater. There is lath made from fiberglass.

http://www.permalath.basf.com/EN/PL/Pages/default.aspx

Perhaps there is some equivalent three dimensional weave product available in India. Attach it with nylon yarn instead of stucco nails.


----------



## msarunms1987 (Dec 2, 2011)

swapnilk, Have you been successful in creating your background?


----------

